# Ok, it's a pigeon.



## Jacksback (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm new here. I was walking the dog, Molly, who's an English Springer Spaniel, and on the way home, there was a rock dove waddling along. Molly's bird dog instincs went off and she began to strain against her leash to get at it. I wasn't sure if the pigeon was hurt, or just being lazy. And it was retreating into the brush. So I let Molly off and she ran after it and began her barking. I figured she would just keep barking at it forever, so I went in after her. The pigeon was laying out. And at first I thought maybe it died of shock, or Molly actually had pawed at it.
But I saw its eye flicker, and knew it was still alive.
So I picked it up in my jacket and brought it back.
I haven't really looked at it, yet, I'm going to wait for my siblings to come back, then probably wait till tomorrow to see if it can fly.

It's under a basket on our porch, one eye looked slightly strange, but it might have been half closed. I'm gonna go check it again.

I don't know what to do if it's injured, maybe take it to a wildlife bird rescue if the need calls. I need some advice here.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Can you post pictures? Or atleast more details... were there electric lines where you were walking?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome!

Thank you for rescuing this pigeon!

Where are you located, Jacksback?

We may have help in your area.

Keeping the pigeon warm is first priorty...either with a towel over a heating pad that is set on LOW...or a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel. Just make sure the pigeon can get away from the heat if he wishes.

Others will be along to help...

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please bring the bird inside and put it in a room where it will be safe from your dog.
Where are you located in case we have a member nearby that can help you?


----------



## Jacksback (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't worry, I live in the Keys. And even though it is a chilish day right now, it's pretty warm compared to what you guys are thinking. LOL.

I don't have a camera, but sometimes I borrow one from my sister. Which I've been meaning to do to get some pictures of my rats.

The pigeon might be ok, I'll find out for sure tomorrow.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's not just the temperature that is a concern but an injured bird is defenseless and very vulnerable to predators.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Please tell us your location. We might have someone in your area who could pick the bird up and give it the proper care it needs. A hurt pigeon under a basket on a pourch could be disasterious for this poor bird and it chances of surviving.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

GimpieLover said:


> Please tell us your location. We might have someone in your area who could pick the bird up and give it the proper care it needs. A hurt pigeon under a basket on a pourch could be disasterious for this poor bird and it chances of surviving.


They are in the Keys.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> They are in the Keys.


Yes .. I'm ASSuming that's the Florida Keys ..

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Yes .. I'm ASSuming that's the Florida Keys ..
> 
> Terry


I think so. That is what the poster said, that they live in  the KEYS.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern over this bird.

Yeah it's warm here in Florida, but a sick pigeon needs extra warmth to help stabilize it, especially when sick and/or injured, except for head trauma. It needs to be brought inside for protection from predators too.

PLEASE follow advice on this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


----------



## Jacksback (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, FL keys. I'm wondering what could be wrong with the eye, and I think it's wing is broke, or hurt. I am not concerned about predators at all, for we really have none, and really defenetly nothing that could get under the basket. I think it was over heating actually.... it's mouth was open, and I realized he was in the sun. So I gave him a bowl of water and pulled the table he's on in the shade. I also was giving him catfood, and took the basket off of she/him. I want to take him to the bird rescue, but my mom just wants to let it go again..meh.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jacksback said:


> Yes, FL keys. I'm wondering what could be wrong with the eye, and I think it's wing is broke, or hurt. I am not concerned about predators at all, for we really have none, and really defenetly nothing that could get under the basket. I think it was over heating actually.... it's mouth was open, and I realized he was in the sun. So I gave him a bowl of water and pulled the table he's on in the shade. I also was giving him catfood, and took the basket off of she/him. I want to take him to the bird rescue, but my mom just wants to let it go again..meh.


It makes no sense to me to let an injured bird go that may have an eye injury and a broken wing. That guarantees the bird a sure death. The bird was put in your path for a reason and I believe that reason is to help it. It's another living creature that needs intervention. The decision you make means life or death for this poor little bird.
The bird rescue would be a get option if you are unable to bring this bird in and care for it.


----------



## Jacksback (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes I know, I'd rather not just opitionally let it die..What are you suposed to do for broken wings? Just give them time, and let them heal up on their own? And what about the eye? It's eye lid around it looks slightly swollen, and it looks redder then the other one, and more watery-ish. I have some left over hampster seed mix, is that any good for it?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The hamster seed pieces may be too big for the bird. Wild bird see would be better and to it you could add dry lentils and dry peas. 
Do you have a way to post a picture of the bird's eye and wing?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jacksback said:


> Yes I know, I'd rather not just opitionally let it die..What are you suposed to do for broken wings? Just give them time, and let them heal up on their own? And what about the eye? It's eye lid around it looks slightly swollen, and it looks redder then the other one, and more watery-ish. I have some left over hampster seed mix, is that any good for it?


Wild bird seed is more suitable. Thanks for bringing him inside. Have you called the rehabber yet?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jacksback,

Help us to help you and the bird, please! This bird is injured, and it CANNOT just be released. It needs to get to someone who can help it more than you are able. The wing needs to be examined and set, the eye injury evaluated and medicine given. If you are not able to get this help for the bird, then please let us try to help you find someone to assist.

I realize that you don't want to post where exactly you are located or a direct way to contact you, but we need that information. I can be reached at 949-584-6696 if you or your parents would care to call me. A phone call would allow for the necessary exchange of information and hopefully getting this bird into a rehab situation.

Terry


----------

